# Blood Bay WIP-Crit?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I figured I ought to try out realism again and get back to using my tablet.
So, I snagged one of JNFerrigno's free linearts and decided to colour away.
I actually think it's coming along quite well. I'm not sure if I'm going to leave the back sock or change it, I'll have to decide on that in a bit. Mane and tail will obviously be black once I get around to it.








So what does everyone think? Comments and critique are more than welcome. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I am no expert on linearts but that is just superb!!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

The colouring or lines? xD
Wondering since the lineart isn't mine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh no the coloring!!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright, lol. Thanks. 
I guess I'll draw my lines next time. 
Any chance anyone might want to buy one (just going off colouring until I finish a few linearts for example)? They'd be individualised, of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Here it is finished, I think it came out quite well.








Crit still welcome. 
I also just started a grullo, I'll have to post that soon too..maybe I ought to make one post with updates? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I started another one. And, I actually drew and lined it myself. xD
I was bored in school and sketched it, decided to line it after I came back from the barn today, and this is what I have so far:








Does anyone want to enlighten me on which patterns would create such a horse with a black face (aside for a stripe) and one coloured sock-thing?  I'm not good with paint patterns xD I just know the basics.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think a star and a snip would look great on it, and one sock.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I actually finished it this morning while I was trying to hide from the family mob. o.o
Here's the finished one..I may go back and add a sock on the coloured leg though..I didn't really think about it while I was doing it. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think thats cute  how long do they take you?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Uhh..usually anywhere from 3 to 7 hours. All depending on color, pose (if I need to study refs or such), and if there's any markings. Headshots (I haveto finish three sometime soon) actually take longer since with the heads being so detailed, and them being the main point I like to do even more shading and blending, which takes some time, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh ok  A while then! I would like to know how to do them but I haven't got a tablet or anything,


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I actually started doing them without my tablet, I only recently got it at Christmas of 09. Beforehand I just used a mouse. It's a lot trickier, and a lot more time consuming, but it can definitely be done. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The only thing is I have no idea on how to do it!  What prorgam to use ect. Im limited to what I can use cos I have a school laptop...any suggestion?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Your definition of tone and muscles along with the finest details make memorially love these drawing! They look superb and I can't wait to see more from you. Do you have a deviantart by any chance?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

GIMP is a great free program, which is what I used for the first one. I've been using it for about 5 years and I love it, much easier to figure out than Photoshop (Elements 7.0, used on the second one). I actually ended up teaching my design art class how to use it since my teacher had no clue how to use it. xD He gave the assignments and I went around helping after I finished mine real quick. 
I do have a dA account, my name is Lead-Mare-Art. I usually update all my forum art posts and boards before I get to updating it though, because it tends to attack all the computers I use with virus' other than the school computers. ;; And thank you.  I'm liking this style more and more as I use it, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good. Only it doesn't look blood bay. Looks more like a sooty chestnut sorrel. If you were going for a bay look I would have darkened the points (i.e. the legs since the legs scream red and not chestnut).


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Just read you started with a mouse and that's what I darted out with too before I got my tablet a year ago. I'm Heaven-at-Night-123 on dA I'll have to look you up when I get home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks.
I actually noticed that while I was on my aunt's computer this weekend..I guess the screen I did it on was darker, as the points look black on that computer and it actually looks like a bay, and it looks as you described on my aunt's computer. :/ I'll probably go back and fix them when I get a chance this week.
And that's cool. I'll look you up too once I get a chance to use the school computers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I would love to just try this. I know how to use basic gimp. I can do like manips. Can you givve me some tips? I would just do it as a fun thing to do when I'm bored!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

It's basically just the same as colouring in a colouring book, except you have even more colour choices.
The biggest tip that I could probably give is to experiment. Try out all different sorts of colours, and use references!
Bays aren't just brown/red with black points, they often have oranges, yellows, etc. Shined up show horse pics work perfect as refs if you like to use the eyedropper tool and get the colours off an image without having to pick them yourself. Blacks are almost never actually coloured using black  Make sure you use a lot of blue, green, purple, red tints as shadows/highlights/base colours; they turn out soo much better than using just grey, black and White.
I started out by using free lines I found on dA, as long as the copyright stays on them (with exceptions to some owners rules) you're good to go. JNFerrigno has some amazing linearts (the blood bay one I did); if you search her name on google her website should pop up as the first or second link it gives.
Also, I usually change the layer I use to put the colour on to "multiply", as it won't cover lines.
There's also quite a few tutorials out on the internet, they're also really good for giving some steps until you can figure out your own styles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are fantastic. I wish I could do something like that but I don't have enough patience with things like that. My horses use it all up lol..


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is my first attempt. Critique? Tips? lol I will take anything. I am actually kinda proud of it!!!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I know you are better than me at coloring and stuff but one thing that I noticed just looking at it. Not to offend you but when I look at the grey paint stud thing  It looks like the horse is almost like off-balance like a horse could never balance that way. But, it is still very good and your very talented. Just the way it looks , I mean he just looks like he isn't stand right. Or is it just me?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanna try a dappled percheron. Do you think I can do it??


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Drum, I know exactly what you mean. xD I'm sure my patience will be nonexistent once I actually go to the barn more than a week when I start leasing Dude.  Show season is going to kill me (and my wallet) this year, haha.
Fuadteagan, I think it came out good for your first try. It looks like you coloured on the same layer the lines are on though, since they're smudged and parts are erased a little bit. If you create another layer, set it to multiply and colour on that one, the lines will stay untouched.
As for the dapple grey Perch, go for it. You'll never know if you can do it or not if you don't try.
And the paint stud lines, I was going for a slightly unbalanced look.  He's suppose to be in the middle of doing some sort of half rear..I was going off memory of when Dude use to do the same exact thing; he'd try to rear, couldn't get enough balance and would go straight back down because he'd not put enough effort into it, lol. I'll try to find a picture of another horse doing it, since I haven't got any pictures from last year and he hasn't done anything with an upward motion this season (cross my fingers, knock on wood). I know there's a high-level dressage move that looks similar to a half rear (except soo much more balance) but I can't remember the name of it at the moment. Otherwise, you are right-the horse is definitely not very balanced, lol.
Also, on the paint you coloured. White markings have shadows and highlights as well.  And the pink muzzle, most horses don't have an all pink muzzle; make sure to blend and have shadows/highlights fade off a bit, so as not to be so abrupt around the edges.

I believe that my next one will be a horse parked out (not positive the breed, even though I sketched it as a TWH). I'm thinking black with one coronet band and a small snip. I'll hopefully have it lined by the end of this week and will show the lines before I start. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

GIMP is not exactly working so yeah but I am working on it. I know you said about shadows and highlights and I can draw horses good on paper and I'm ok with coloring on the computer. I just always mess up the shading and make it look horrible.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Try putting the brush you're using on a low opacity (I use around 32), it won't shade as dark and you won't have to pick about a bazillion different colours for shadows and highlights. 
Sometimes I use the blur tool over the whole image so that the shading blends better; it works, or it doesn't-if it doesn't I undo it and go back to do more blending with the smudge tool. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

